# Lickity Log Splitter



## linckeil (May 13, 2009)

Someone I know has an old lickity splitter for sale.  it was left at his house years ago and he never used it.  the engine throttle controls are seized up, but i think its worth messing with.  i've never heard of one before, but i did a bit of research and it sounds like they were good machines.

i'm hoping someone here knows more about these machines then i do.  i got some numbers off the machine and the engine and i'm hoping someone can help identify it for me.

model 26EK30
serial no. 7673

it has a kohler engine (looks real old - i think it has points)
model no. K181PT
spec no. 30559d
serial no. 9819268

can anyone help me decode any of these numbers?  thanks.


----------



## YZF1R (May 13, 2009)

I found a picture of one searching Google. Looks like a heavy machine.

Steve


----------



## fyrwoodguy (May 14, 2009)

yup thems good splitters,i wore out two of 'em before i went to my present way.

i made clamps for the piston to be 16" away from knife (making it a 4 second machine)

the cable retract for piston & cable pulley needs ro be replaced when used for high production along with the handle that connect's to the throttle. very good gas mileage.

you need to find an old dealer that knows his chit to make them work correctly (i never could) one that has sold a lot of'em.

wish i could help you more. the last one i had is still goin' now for homeowner use (5-7cds a year) i sold it 30 years ago


----------



## linckeil (May 14, 2009)

thanks for the replies guys..

I was able to find some information on the motor based on the numbers above.

It is a Kohler 8hp.  18 cubic inch, single cylinder.  It is a "pump model" and features "retactable start".  It was built in 1979.

I don't know if its original to the splitter, but it likely is.  So that gives me a starting point at least.  Anyone out there that knows the lickity splitter numbers?


----------



## Gooserider (May 15, 2009)

Hopefully you can get more good info here, if you don't it might also be worth asking on places like arboristsite.  If you have questions that are mostly related to the engine, I'd also try some of the other OPE related sites like opeonthenet.com or some of the tractor related sites - they might or might not know the splitter side, but OPE engines tend to be pretty generic and the same engines will show up on all sorts of equipment...

Gooserider


----------



## prentice110 (Jun 7, 2009)

I believe you have the economy model. I have fliers from the 60's when those things were new. Tell me, does this thing have retractable wheels on it that make it lay down? If not Its definately a single stage eco model. The later ones were the EK308. I retrofitted one of those with some spare parts to make it a generic "34mk26" model. Any questions let me know, and Ill help as much as I can. Also, If anyone knows where I can find a 34mk26 A-f model, later known as a mk348, for sale, whole or parts, let me know. My dad bought 2 of these new many years ago, and one went up in flames and weve been holding onto what little good parts we have hoping to rebuild for a long time. I may have the model number backwards. I could be 26mk34. I cant remember right now. I hope to someday put a you tube video up of this thing in action. I just had a production table made for it that holds it up at waist level so you dont have to bend over to use it. I have a mini skid steer so I dont have to worry about picking up anything heavy. I drive the bucket into the pile of rounds, scoop up the big guys, drop em' on the table, throw the lever and be done with it. Pretty slick operation.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jun 12, 2009)

I found one for sale near me on Craig's list for $300 last month. I was the second person to call. First caller got it. I went to look at it. it sure is a beast of a machine. This one needed some work. I'm glad the other guy got it. I don't really need another project, and I actually enjoy splitting by hand, we'll see how many more years I feel that way.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jun 12, 2009)

Looks like she was run hard and put away wet.  I assume the square beam serves double duty as the tank?  Whats the deal with the wedge?  These low to the ground splitters make a lot of sense to me.  Put a 6+-way on it and split over a bank into a pile.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jun 12, 2009)

The was tank opposite the engine, on the other side of the beam. I've never seen an other one of these, so I didn't know the wedge was unusual. I guess low to the ground makes it easier to get the big stuff on it, but bending over all day would surely leave me crippled for a few days after. It did run, but it needed more work than I wanted to do. I already have an old house, truck, and boat. I don't need anything else that needs attention to work right.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jun 12, 2009)

My big splitter is an old homebuilt that sits vertical in the 3 pt of my tractor.  The little splitter I have been using this year is an old low horizontal unit that I swapped the beat 5hp b&S;for a 2hp electric motor.  I sit on the same bucket I used with the vertical splitter only now I am using 2hp of electric instead of 29 hp of diesel and moving the splitter is almost as easy as moving a maul.  You get the same advantage of not picking up the rounds as you do with the vertical and a 4 or 6 way is a lot more practical.  If it went 2" longer, my splitter journey would be over.


----------



## prentice110 (Jun 17, 2009)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> The was tank opposite the engine, on the other side of the beam. I've never seen an other one of these, so I didn't know the wedge was unusual. I guess low to the ground makes it easier to get the big stuff on it, but bending over all day would surely leave me crippled for a few days after. It did run, but it needed more work than I wanted to do. I already have an old house, truck, and boat. I don't need anything else that needs attention to work right.


 They put several different wedges on those things. the box frame had springs in them for the ram retraction.


----------



## Skier76 (Jun 17, 2009)

That thing is a beast! Is it me, or does that have what looks like a reverse trailing arm suspension setup?


----------



## Flatbedford (Jun 17, 2009)

The wheels are set up so that they retract and the thing sits on the ground.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Aug 26, 2009)

Here is another one for you NY metro guys

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOG-WOOD-LICKEY...in_0?hash=item35a33195dc&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Stihl_WoodBandit (Sep 1, 2009)

The Lickity Splitters were built by Piqua Engineering back in the day.  I just happen to be from the little town of Piqua, Ohio and know a guy that used to work for PE and build these.  Let me ask him about the serial numbers and get back to you.


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 1, 2009)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> Here is another one for you NY metro guys
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOG-WOOD-LICKEY...in_0?hash=item35a33195dc&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



I loved this ad . . . "dog does not come with splitter."   A shame . . . that could have been the selling point . . . a free dog with every purchase.


----------



## Gooserider (Sep 7, 2009)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> SolarAndWood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reminds me of a spoof daycare advert I saw once - "Satisfaction Guaranteed, or double your children back".... %-P 

Gooserider


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 12, 2009)

I have located another one of these. A friend of mine is offering it to me. He wants $400. It does not run now. He says it needs a new recoil for the engine and some cleaning. Its mine if I want it. I'm not so sure I want it though. I'm not comfortable with a non conventional, rare, old machine. Repairs could be costly if not impossible. Any more thoughts on these things?


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 12, 2009)

Here's a little more on them. Scroll about 1/2 way down the page.
http://cameratrapcodger.blogspot.com/2009_11_01_archive.html


----------



## SolarAndWood (Dec 13, 2009)

I think there is a lot to be said for the simplicity of a big wedge on beam horizontal splitter.  The adjustable height of this thing is pretty cool too.  Kind of eliminates the what do you do when you have one that is too big to lift argument.  Not sure about that price though.  $400 for a non-running splitter is far from a no-brainer.  If the price was half that, I probably wouldn't hesitate and would prefer an electric motor on it anyway.


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 13, 2009)

Apparently these are the "original" Hydraulic splitters.
http://steamtraction.farmcollector.com/Farm-Shows/MODERN-LOG-SPLITTER.aspx
I wonder if it has any "collectors" value or of it is just an old P.O.S.?


----------



## SolarAndWood (Dec 13, 2009)

A lot of old POSs are pretty useful but they are likely worth a lot more to the user than anyone else.  I didn't know that the wedge location is adjustable as well.  Pretty cool.


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 13, 2009)

I have to go back and have a closer look at this machine.


----------



## prentice110 (Jan 25, 2010)

Lickitys are worth bucks to people who know what they are and need parts or own a machine shop. If you dont have any experiance with them and your "just looking for a cheap splitter" , your not gonna want one or be able to keep it going.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 25, 2010)

prentice110 said:
			
		

> Lickitys are worth bucks to people who know what they are and need parts or own a machine shop. If you dont have any experiance with them and your "just looking for a cheap splitter" , your not gonna want one or be able to keep it going.



That's why I passed on it. I'll see if it is still around.


----------

